# Open Outcast mit CryEngine 3



## ghost13 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich verfolge seit kurzem das Open Outcast Projekt. Ein sehr Engagiertes Team hat auf Basis der CryEngine 2 schon sehr beachtliches geleistet.
Doch nun soll die schon sehr hübsche Grafik noch deutlich verbessert werden. Dies mit der neuen Cry Engine 3 !!!
Outcast | open Outcast


Original Text:
Since we announced to go Indie last summer we kept quiet for a  while. As you may know the free CryEngine 3 SDK was released back in  August 2011 what opened a lot of opportunities for Indie developers and  modding enthusiasts who want to get more advanced results than the  Crysis 2 SDK could offer.
 However with great power come great unforeseen problems, or something  like that. We don’t want to go into details here but we encountered a  few things we can’t easily solve on our own, or at least didn’t expect  we had to. But don’t worry, we’re still moving steadily towards a demo  release…
 Furthermore there have been some serious changes in the general  project structure and other things we think you’ll like to  hear/see/expierence, so you see 2012 is going to be an interesting year  for anyone following our endeavour to create a worthy Outcast sequel.
*Waiting will pay off, we promise!*


----------



## boxleitnerb (30. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, es gibt schon irgendwo einen Thread dazu. So sehr ich die Arbeit der Fans schätze, so muss ich doch sagen, dass Outcast besser in Frieden ruhen sollte. Warum?
Was Outcast so perfekt gemacht hat, waren meiner Ansicht nach der Humor, die Musik und die Vertonung (Martin Lehmann). Ich bezweifle, dass man in diesen drei Bereichen auch nur in die Nähe des Originals kommt was die Atmosphäre angeht. Ich behalte das Spiel lieber in schöner Erinnerung.


----------



## JackTheHack (30. Januar 2012)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es gibt schon irgendwo einen Thread dazu. So sehr ich die Arbeit der Fans schätze, so muss ich doch sagen, dass Outcast besser in Frieden ruhen sollte. Warum?
> Was Outcast so perfekt gemacht hat, waren meiner Ansicht nach der Humor, die Musik und die Vertonung (Martin Lehmann). Ich bezweifle, dass man in diesen drei Bereichen auch nur in die Nähe des Originals kommt was die Atmosphäre angeht. Ich behalte das Spiel lieber in schöner Erinnerung.



Hast du die Alpha Demo schon gespielt ? Humor und Musik passen mMn schon extrem gut, Vertonung ist Englisch aber mir hat trotz Martin Lehmann die englische Version damals besser gefallen(-> Geschmackssache). Wenn man Fan des alten Outcast Spiel war, sollte man mMn. schon einen Blick riskieren. Die arbeit des Teams verdient meine höchste Anerkennung und ein riesen Lob.


----------



## Tremendous (30. Januar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach wieder ein ambitioniertes Projekt welches schön gedacht ist aber nie fertig wird.
Das ist der x-te Port von Outcast und bisher kam keiner an das Original ran.

Ich habe Outcast damals wie ein Besessener gespielt und eine Menge Spass dabei gehabt. Ich denke die schöne Erinnerung an eines der epischten Spiele für mich sollte einfach bleiben. Jeder abgebrochen Port macht es nur kaputt.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Januar 2012)

Outcast war jetzt nicht meine Zeit, kann mir einer mal zusammenfassen, worum es dort geht?

Sehen aber sehr gut aus, die Screenshots.


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. Januar 2012)

Sieht wirklich sehr schön aus.
*mixxed_up* 
 hier  Outcast


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Outcast war jetzt nicht meine Zeit, kann mir einer mal zusammenfassen, worum es dort geht?
> 
> Sehen aber sehr gut aus, die Screenshots.



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outcast_(video_game)

Ich habes es geliebt.


----------



## JackTheHack (30. Januar 2012)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wieder ein ambitioniertes Projekt welches schön gedacht ist aber nie fertig wird.
> Das ist der *x-te Port von Outcast* und bisher kam keiner an das Original ran.
> 
> Ich habe Outcast damals wie ein Besessener gespielt und eine Menge Spass dabei gehabt. Ich denke die schöne Erinnerung an eines der epischten Spiele für mich sollte einfach bleiben. Jeder abgebrochen Port macht es nur kaputt.



??? Bis auf den eingestampften und offiziellen 2. Teil gibt es keine Ports oder Fortsetzungen die man spielen konnte (wenn du die Ps1 version ansprichst muss ich dir allerdings recht geben, die war gruselig)

Ich bin ausserdem sehr verwundert über diese Einstellung. Jedes Jahr wird ein neues CoD und MW gekauft, alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Mass Effect oder Dragon Age. Mehr als 10 Jahre haben zig Millionen auf Duke Nukem Forever gewartet oder freuen sich auf jeden neuen HL TEil. 

 Nie hat nur jemand im Ansatz gesagt: "Neeeeee, dat kauf ich mir nicht, ich möchte mir die Erinnerung an den 1. Teil bewahren". Ich meine, auf der einene Seite finde ich diese Einstellung gar nicht mal so verkehrt, vielleicht würde das mal wieder für mehr innovation und frische Ideen sorgen sollte sich diese Einstellung auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken. Aber wenn ein Fanprojekt sich einer solchen Aufgabe annimmt, verdient das in meinen Augen Unterstützung, Respekt und Zuversicht.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch nix gegen ne portierung! Fänd ich super. Und wenns nix ist, muss man es ja nicht weiterzocken...


----------



## OdlG (30. Januar 2012)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> So sehr ich die Arbeit der Fans schätze, so muss ich doch sagen, dass Outcast besser in Frieden ruhen sollte. Warum?


 
Also ich kann nur sagen, dass ich ne lange Zeit (jetzt nicht mehr so intensiv) für Gothic gemoddet habe. Allerdings ging es mir nie um die Ergebnisse oder wieviel ich schaffe, sondern dass ich einfach diese Atmosphäre für mich immer wieder ins Leben rufe. Dieses Gefühl, das ich beim ersten Spielen von Gothic hatte, werde ich nie vergessen. Selbst die fantastisch inszenierten Final Fantasy Teile konnten mich nicht ganz so gut fesseln (trotzdem verdammt gut^^). Vllt sind die Modder auch "alte Hasen" und wollen sich die Erinnerung ein wenig bewahren indem sie modden... Aber es könnte auch ganz andere Gründe haben. Wollte das nur mal anmerken


----------



## JackTheHack (30. Januar 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur sagen, dass ich ne lange Zeit (jetzt nicht mehr so intensiv) für Gothic gemoddet habe. Allerdings ging es mir nie um die Ergebnisse oder wieviel ich schaffe, sondern dass ich einfach diese Atmosphäre für mich immer wieder ins Leben rufe. Dieses Gefühl, das ich beim ersten Spielen von Gothic hatte, werde ich nie vergessen. Selbst die fantastisch inszenierten Final Fantasy Teile konnten mich nicht ganz so gut fesseln (trotzdem verdammt gut^^). Vllt sind die Modder auch "alte Hasen" und wollen sich die Erinnerung ein wenig bewahren indem sie modden... Aber es könnte auch ganz andere Gründe haben. Wollte das nur mal anmerken


 
Da schliesst sich der Kreis...denn openOutcast war ursprünglich ein Gothic Mod...das Projekt gibts es schon seit über 10 Jahren


----------



## OdlG (30. Januar 2012)

JackTheHack schrieb:


> Da schliesst sich der Kreis...denn openOutcast war ursprünglich ein Gothic Mod...das Projekt gibts es schon seit über 10 Jahren


 
Verdammt! Jetzt wo du es sagst, erinnere ich mich  Ein angenehmer Zufall!


----------



## Adam West (30. Januar 2012)

Die Screenshots erinnern mich irgendwie an Gothic 3, in der Wüste


----------



## boxleitnerb (30. Januar 2012)

JackTheHack schrieb:


> ??? Bis auf den eingestampften und offiziellen 2. Teil gibt es keine Ports oder Fortsetzungen die man spielen konnte (wenn du die Ps1 version ansprichst muss ich dir allerdings recht geben, die war gruselig)
> 
> Ich bin ausserdem sehr verwundert über diese Einstellung. Jedes Jahr wird ein neues CoD und MW gekauft, alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Mass Effect oder Dragon Age. Mehr als 10 Jahre haben zig Millionen auf Duke Nukem Forever gewartet oder freuen sich auf jeden neuen HL TEil.
> 
> Nie hat nur jemand im Ansatz gesagt: "Neeeeee, dat kauf ich mir nicht, ich möchte mir die Erinnerung an den 1. Teil bewahren". Ich meine, auf der einene Seite finde ich diese Einstellung gar nicht mal so verkehrt, vielleicht würde das mal wieder für mehr innovation und frische Ideen sorgen sollte sich diese Einstellung auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken. Aber wenn ein Fanprojekt sich einer solchen Aufgabe annimmt, verdient das in meinen Augen Unterstützung, Respekt und Zuversicht.


 
Du vergleichst doch nicht etwa diese seelenlosen Schlauchshooter, die die Spieler mit Quicktimeevents veräppeln und kaum was selber machen lassen, mit einem der witzigsten und atmosphärischsten Spiele der 90er? Outcast ist ein guter Wein und eine feine Pastete, CoD ist ein lieblos zusammengerotzter Burger mit Coke.


----------



## JackTheHack (30. Januar 2012)

Naja, COD und MW waren in dem Zusammenhang nicht der beste Vergleich (wobei mir die ersten Teile immer noch davon am besten gefallen haben). Da passt besser der Vergleich mit Dragon Age...habe damals niemanden "aufschreien" gehört, als der inoffizielle Baldurs Gate nachfolger angekündigt wurde. 

Ich freue mich auf jeden fall, wenn Fans sich solchen Projekten annehmen. Der MechWarrior Mod auf Basis der Cryengine 2 war auch großartig und bin überzeugt, dass wenn, nur Mod Teams WÜRDIGE Nachfolger entwickeln können...gesetz dem Fall, sie schaffen auch das Release. Releasesicherheit gibt es bei den großen, jedoch sorgen strenge Auflagen und Finanzielle Rahmen meist für Entäuschungen. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemand sich mit Händen und Füssen gegen Balde Runner II für den PC wehren würde...in meinen Augen, neben Outcast, noch immer eines der besten Games aller Zeiten. 

Fazit: Ich mag auch 2009er Weine und werde mit Sicherheit auch 2012er trinken, vor allem, wenn sie denn so gut schmecken wollen wie der 99er (Outcast) Jahrgang


----------



## Hackman (30. Januar 2012)

Ohje, ich hab sogar extra Crysis Warhead gekauft, um das zu spielen. Naja nicht ganz, es wär wohl auch mit der Demo gegangen. Aber der Engine Wechsel bedeutet vorwiegend eines: laaange warten und die Frage, ob es jemals fertig wird. Schade in dem Fall!


----------



## flasha (30. Januar 2012)

Ich bin immer begeistert von solchen Fanprojekten. Bin mal gespannt wie die Geschichte weiter geht und ob das Spiel auch spielbar sein wird.

PS: Klasse wären Remakes von Might&Magic, Das Schwarze Auge und Albion.  Oder gibt es die schon?


----------



## Festplatte (30. Januar 2012)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Tremendous (30. Januar 2012)

JackTheHack schrieb:


> ??? Bis auf den eingestampften und offiziellen 2. Teil gibt es keine Ports oder Fortsetzungen die man spielen konnte (wenn du die Ps1 version ansprichst muss ich dir allerdings recht geben, die war gruselig)


 
Es gab noch 2 andere Projekte in den letzten Jahren. Einmal Outcast mit der Unreal 1 Engine wieder zu beleben und ein weiteres Mal. Hier ist mir die Engine entfallen.
Das ist jedenfalls das 3. Projekt für den PC in den letzten Jahren und jedesmal wurde ich enttäuscht


----------



## JackTheHack (31. Januar 2012)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Es gab noch 2 andere Projekte in den letzten Jahren. Einmal Outcast mit der Unreal 1 Engine wieder zu beleben und ein weiteres Mal. Hier ist mir die Engine entfallen.
> Das ist jedenfalls das 3. Projekt für den PC in den letzten Jahren und jedesmal wurde ich enttäuscht



Hmm...habe die Entwicklung von openOutcast sehr intensiv beobachtet die letzten Jahren und war auch in der ForumCommunity recht aktiv. Sorry, es gab keine "konkurrzenz" in den letzten 10 Jahren. Was allerdings stimmt ist das openOutcast bisher 4 Enginewechsel vorgenommen hat. Von GothicEngine-> Crystal Space open Source Engine->Cryengine2-> Cryengine3. Vielleicht daher der eindruck, dass es "mehrere" gab.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Januar 2012)

JackTheHack schrieb:


> Hmm...habe die Entwicklung von openOutcast sehr intensiv beobachtet die letzten Jahren und war auch in der ForumCommunity recht aktiv. Sorry, es gab keine "konkurrzenz" in den letzten 10 Jahren. Was allerdings stimmt ist das openOutcast bisher 4 Enginewechsel vorgenommen hat. Von GothicEngine-> Crystal Space open Source Engine->Cryengine2-> Cryengine3. Vielleicht daher der eindruck, dass es "mehrere" gab.


 
Wo liegt der Sinn bei sowas? Die CryEngine 2 hätte absolut ausgereicht. Steve Jobs hat mal gesagt:

*Echte Künstler liefern!*

Wie wärs, wenn die die Mod einfach mal *fertig machen*?

Hab es schon echt oft gehabt, dass ich jahrelang auf eine Mod warte um dann zu hören, dass sie eingestellt ist. Mit der UEAW Mod und der Black Mesa Mod wird exakt das selbe passieren. Jahrelang in der Mache und wahrscheinlich längst eingestellt, ohne dass sie den Mut haben, es der Community auch mitzuteilen.


----------



## JackTheHack (31. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Sinn bei sowas? Die CryEngine 2 hätte absolut ausgereicht. Steve Jobs hat mal gesagt:
> 
> *Echte Künstler liefern!*
> 
> ...



Also optisch gesehen magst du rechthaben, was CE2 und CE3 anbelangen. Grund war vielmehr der bessere Infrastruktur und "programmierbarkeit" was bspw. Themen wie Inventar, 3rd Person, Interface, OUTCAST Interactive HUD ect. anbelangen. Da ddie Portierung von Ce2 auf Ce3 nicht sonderlich kompliziert war hat man sich für diesen Schritt entschieden.

Ich kenne dieses antiquierte Ansicht der "Neverending Mods und Total Conversions". Ich habe allerdings andere Erfahrung gemacht (bspw. Mech Warrior Mod, Gunman, was später sogar verkauft wurde, jetzt Wing Commander).

Ich bin auch sehr zuversichtlich, dass MODS wie "Black Mesa" oder oOC fertig werden...solange die Community da draussen ihnen auch eine Chance gibt und nicht gleich abwinkt, sobald sie das Wort "Mod" hört.


----------



## ghost13 (31. Januar 2012)

jetzt Wing Commander@JackTheHack

Wow Cool! Wo und wie etc. finde ich Wing Commander?
Bin ein Fan der ersten Stunde!

P.S.: Es ist doch schon sehr schön, zu sehen das es doch noch echte 1st.Time Zocker gibt!
Die ganzen MOH,BF,COD,WoW..etc. Kommerzialisierungen stehen den wirklich guten Games, mit Herz und Seele doch nur im Weg... oder?
Hab gerade Deus Ex: Human Revolution "Give my Deus Ex" Beendet... Ein Meisterwerk wie es Heutzutage selten vorkommt.
Wie mein Kumpel erst gerade zu mir sagte: "Mit Geiler Optik ist es nicht getan, der Inhalt, die Story, das ist es was ein Spiel Prägt!"
Bsp: Max Payne Reihe. Ich bin mir sicher das Max Paine 3, ein Grafisch und Technisch gutes Spiel ist. Jedoch wird es keinen mehr vom Hocker Hauen!
Die Story bzw. die Seele eines gut erzählten Spiels wird es sicherlich nicht mehr bieten... vermute ich. "CASUAL SELLS" ...leider ist dem so...

P.S.: JackTheHack pls. i need that Wing Commander! THX

P.S. die pses vemehren sich,sry. Doch es ist doch schon sehr schön wenn man sieht wie z.b.: Skyrim Gemoddet wird. Weiter so!

Alle Macht den Indies ! ! ! Verkaufszahlen "SUCK`s"
Obwohl auch EA das ein oder andere COOLE z.b. Dead Space,Shank Franchise hat.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Januar 2012)

JackTheHack schrieb:


> Also optisch gesehen magst du rechthaben, was CE2 und CE3 anbelangen. Grund war vielmehr der bessere Infrastruktur und "programmierbarkeit" was bspw. Themen wie Inventar, 3rd Person, Interface, OUTCAST Interactive HUD ect. anbelangen. Da ddie Portierung von Ce2 auf Ce3 nicht sonderlich kompliziert war hat man sich für diesen Schritt entschieden.
> 
> Ich kenne dieses antiquierte Ansicht der "Neverending Mods und Total Conversions". Ich habe allerdings andere Erfahrung gemacht (bspw. Mech Warrior Mod, Gunman, was später sogar verkauft wurde, jetzt Wing Commander).
> 
> Ich bin auch sehr zuversichtlich, dass MODS wie "Black Mesa" oder oOC fertig werden...solange die Community da draussen ihnen auch eine Chance gibt und nicht gleich abwinkt, sobald sie das Wort "Mod" hört.


 
Gut, mag sein, dass die Portierung nicht besonders schwierig ist, aber trotzdem. Die hätten die Mod mit der Engine fertig machen sollen, mit der sie auch angefangen haben. Immer wieder die neueste zu nehmen ist absolut sinnlos. Seinerzeit hat man bei Duke Nukem Forever exakt den selben Fehler gemacht. Letztlich hat es dann über 12 Jahre gedauert und DNF wäre zwischendurch beinahe eingestampft worden.

Ich zumindest habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass fast alle Mods, auf die ich sehnsüchtig gewartet habe, nach einer Zeit eingestellt worden oder wo man sich dann eben auf der hauseigenen Website einfach nicht mehr meldet. Auch gibt es Teams, die über Jahre hinweg versprechen und bei denen man spürt, dass ihre Mod eingestellt ist. Beispiel:

Ultimate Empire at War

Diese Mod für Empire @ War aus 2006 ist bereits seit wann in Entwicklung? Richtig, seit 2006. Die Seite wird immer noch geupdatet und seit Jahren wird ein baldiger Release versprochen. Der kam aber nie, es wurde z.B. einmal für Weihnachten 2010 angekündigt, dann sagte man es verspätet sich leicht und vielleicht bekommen wir ein Ostergeschenk in 2011. Ab morgen ist Februar 2012 und die sagen mittlerweile gar nichts mehr, sondern haben zum ersten Mal zugegeben, dass die Mod auf Eis ist. Toll und schönen Dank. Da kommt man sich absolut verarscht vor.


----------



## JackTheHack (1. Februar 2012)

ghost13 schrieb:


> jetzt Wing Commander@JackTheHack
> 
> Wow Cool! Wo und wie etc. finde ich Wing Commander?
> Bin ein Fan der ersten Stunde!
> ...


----------



## Hackman (3. Februar 2012)

Denke mal das hier: Wing Commander Saga


----------



## Wanderer (19. Januar 2015)

Diese Mod war/ist ja letzten Endes doch ein Flop geworden


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Januar 2015)

Gabs da irgendwas neues?


----------

